# An Outrage! Armed standoff along U.S. border



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Police face Mexican military, smugglers

*Armed standoff along U.S. border*
By Sara A. Carter and Kenneth Todd Ruiz, Staff Writers

Mexican soldiers and civilian smugglers had an armed standoff with nearly 30 U.S. law enforcement officials on the Rio Grande in Texas Monday afternoon, according to Texas police and the FBI.

Mexican military Humvees were towing what appeared to be thousands of pounds of marijuana across the border into the United States, said Chief Deputy Mike Doyal, of the Hudspeth County Sheriff's Department.

Mexican Army troops had several mounted machine guns on the ground more than 200 yards inside the U.S. border -- near Neely's Crossing, about 50 miles east of El Paso -- when Border Patrol agents called for backup. Hudspeth County deputies and Texas Highway patrol officers arrived shortly afterward, Doyal said.

"It's been so bred into everyone not to start an international incident with Mexico that it's been going on for years," Doyal said. "When you're up against mounted machine guns, what can you do? Who wants to pull the trigger first? Certainly not us."

An FBI spokeswoman confirmed the incident happened at 2:15 p.m. Pacific Time.

"Bad guys in three vehicles ended up on the border," said Andrea Simmons, a spokeswoman with the FBI's El Paso office. "People with Humvees, who appeared to be with the Mexican Army, were involved with the three vehicles in getting them back across."

Simmons said the FBI was not involved and referred inquiries to U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

ICE did not return calls seeking comment.

Doyal said deputies captured one vehicle in the incident, a Cadillac Escalade reportedly stolen from El Paso, and found 1,477 pounds of marijuana inside. The Mexican soldiers set fire to one of the Humvees stuck in the river, he said.

Doyal's deputies faced a similar incident on Nov. 17, when agents from the Fort Hancock border patrol station in Texas called the sheriff's department for backup after confronting more than six fully armed men dressed in Mexican military uniforms. The men -- who were carrying machine guns and driving military vehicles -- were trying to bring more than three tons of marijuana across the Rio Grande, Doyal said.

Doyal said such incidents are common at Neely's Crossing, which is near Fort Hancock, Texas, and across from the Mexican state of Chihuahua.

"It happens quite often here," he said.

Deputies and border patrol agents are not equipped for combat, he added.

"Our government has to do something," he said. "It's not the immigrants coming over for jobs we're worried about. It's the smugglers, Mexican military and the national threat to our borders that we're worried about."

Citing a Jan. 15 story in the Daily Bulletin, Reps. David Dreier, R-Glendora, and Duncan Hunter, R-San Diego, last week asked the House Judiciary Committee, Department of Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff, the House Homeland Security Committee and the House International Relations Committee to investigate the incursions. The story focused on a Department of Homeland Security document reporting 216 incursions by Mexican soldiers during the past 10 years and a map with the seal of the president's Office of National Drug Control Policy, both of which were given to the newspaper.

Requests by Dreier, chairman of the House Rules Committee, and Hunter were made in jointly signed letters.

On Wednesday, Chertoff played down the reports of border incursions by the Mexican military. He suggested many of the incursions could have been mistakes, blaming bad navigation by military personnel or attributing the incursions to criminals dressed in military garb.

Mexican officials last week denied any incursions made by their military.

But border agents interviewed over the past year have discussed confrontations those they believe to be Mexican military personnel.

"We're sitting ducks," said a border agent speaking on condition of anonymity. "The government has our hands tied."

http://www.dailybulletin.com/ci_3430815


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

"On Wednesday, Chertoff played down the reports of border incursions by the Mexican military. He suggested many of the incursions could have been mistakes, blaming bad navigation by military personnel or attributing the incursions to criminals dressed in military garb."

Hauling a ton of weed will only cause "bad navigation" if you've been smoking it... Besides... does Chertoff assume Mexican Military trucks normally drive around with a ton of weed?

Lets pull out of Iraq, nuke it to glass, and put our boys up in cushy digs on the Southern Border... close to their families...

Did I just say that?

Sorry.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Mexico is corrupt as can be. I've read accounts like this before.
Our 'elected' ones will take care of it. :? You can count on it. Don't ya think? :help:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Wow! That's crazy!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What a mess we are leaving our children and I agree 100% with Jeff but I am not sorry.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Sep 3, 2007)

An armed incursion on US soil and they're doing nothing?:smt076 Forget calling the state police they need to call the National Guard. Then the Mexi-army criminals will find themselves out gunned. I'm sure there are some National Guard Apache Units that could use some target practice. Maybe even some Air Guard F-16s. Seriously this crap should be met as any other invasion by foreign troops. If Mexico can't control their army they should reap the whirlwind of dead troops/smugglers and the Diplomatic consequences. What ever happened to Don't Tread on ME.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like an invasion into a sovereign country...the US. Sounds like a good thing for sniper practice.:smt070


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

As I've stated before...many times. Deploy shipers at the borders and start picking them off one at a time. But we all know this isn't going to happen. We're being invaded one mexican at a time, with the approval and encoragement of the Mexican government. Hell, the mexican government even gives out information on how the cross the border. And Hey! just wait until Al-Qaida slips through with low yeild nuke via the border... at detonates it. Takes out an American city...or two.

But hey, we get what we deserve.... because no one is doing a damn thing about it. Not the government and not the people. That's the reality. Our government has failed us on so many levels that it's almost like being in a dreamstate at this point, where nothing is real any longer. Democrats want the cheap mexican vote and most republicans want the cheap mexican labor. And just wait until Hillary gets into office in 2008.

And what's the point of putting our troops on the border...? Our government will not allow them to do anything... other than watch the mexicans cross over. Basically bare witness of the invasion first hand.

There are also 2 "former" border guards now sitting in prison for the next 15+ years for doing their f*cking job! Here's the link to the details of that one... Click Here

I'm sorry people, but we're f*cked!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

js said:


> As I've stated before...many times. Deploy shipers at the borders and start picking them off one at a time. But we all know this isn't going to happen. We're being invaded one mexican at a time, with the approval and encoragement of the Mexican government. Hell, the mexican government even gives out information on how the cross the border. And Hey! just wait until Al-Qaida slips through with low yeild nuke via the border... at detonates it. Takes out an American city...or two.
> 
> But hey, we get what we deserve.... because no one is doing a damn thing about it. Not the government and not the people. That's the reality. Our government has failed us on so many levels that it's almost like being in a dreamstate at this point, where nothing is real any longer. Democrats want the cheap mexican vote and most republicans want the cheap mexican labor. And just wait until Hillary gets into office in 2008.
> 
> ...


I really don't want to do this but... I agree. Sadly, we have come to this.:smt076


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

js said:


> As I've stated before...many times. Deploy shipers at the borders and start picking them off one at a time. But we all know this isn't going to happen. We're being invaded one mexican at a time, with the approval and encoragement of the Mexican government. Hell, the mexican government even gives out information on how the cross the border. And Hey! just wait until Al-Qaida slips through with low yeild nuke via the border... at detonates it. Takes out an American city...or two.
> 
> But hey, we get what we deserve.... because no one is doing a damn thing about it. Not the government and not the people. That's the reality. Our government has failed us on so many levels that it's almost like being in a dreamstate at this point, where nothing is real any longer. Democrats want the cheap mexican vote and most republicans want the cheap mexican labor. And just wait until Hillary gets into office in 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> I agree with all but the "hey,we get what we deserve". Sounds like Jerry Falwell or Pat Robertson saying we got what we deserved from 9/11 and Catrina.


Let me put it another way...

What is the US government doing about the border issue...? Nothing.

What is the US military doing about the border issue...? Nothing.

What am I doing about the border issue...? Nothing (other than bitching about it)

What are you doing about the border issue (Unless you're guarding the border and detaining the illegals)...? Then Nothing as well.

We are all allowing it to continue...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm on-board with most of the sentiments listed above, but I thought this incident sounded strangely familiar. Check date on article:

Police face Mexican military, smugglers
Armed standoff along U.S. border
By Sara A. Carter and Kenneth Todd Ruiz, Staff Writers

*Article Date: 01/23/2006* 12:00:23 AM PST

I agree that we still ought to be doing more to stop this kind of crap.


----------

